# Street/Dirt Fahrer in Nürnberg gesucht



## SCRiBE (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, ich fahr am 29ten bis 31ten diesen Monat nach Nürnberg (nordwestliche Außenstadt). Hat jemand Lust in dieser Zeit Rad zu fahren? Wenn ja, bitte melden oder Handy Nummern tauschen ..

Bis dann


----------



## Coffee (19. Juli 2004)

hi,

am freitag den 30. Juli haben wir wieder unser pizzaplauder. in der nordwestlichen stadt -  ausserhalb inneren stadtring ;-)) wenn du magst schreib mir ne pm und ich sag dir genau wo. bzw, kann dich sicher auch jemand mitnehmen oder aufgabeln ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blondfeld (30. Juli 2004)

Urlauber und ich werden Sa und So euch n kleinen Besuch abstatten...
wenn am Sa oder/und So was für ne kleine Street/ Dirtsession zamgeht wär geil.

am besten einfach bei mir aufm Handy anrufen. 01791031339

Danke

Markus


----------



## Bigribiker (1. August 2004)

Hi ihr,
was'n los hier? 
Gibs in Nürnberch nich mehr Dirtler oder schreiben die hier nicht rein???
Habt ihr ein paar hübsche Trails in der Umgebung oder seid ihr mehr so auf Street oder auch Trial aus??
MFG,BGB


----------



## x--up (1. August 2004)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr,
> was'n los hier?
> Gibs in Nürnberch nich mehr Dirtler oder schreiben die hier nicht rein???
> Habt ihr ein paar hübsche Trails in der Umgebung oder seid ihr mehr so auf Street oder auch Trial aus??
> MFG,BGB




dich gibts scho, blos die wolln keine sh*** touren fahren !

fahrt in nürnberg zu den Zabo-trails (gleich beim tiergarten), oder hinterm tiergarten hoch am schmausenbuc, gibts drops von 1-10meter und jede menge abfahreten usw. !

www.zabo-trails.de.vu


----------

